# Hochwasser



## BerndD (25. Aug. 2013)

So habe ich meinen Teichrand erhöht.
Jetzt hab ich 15cm höher Wasser drin.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Zacky (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hochwasser*

...das sieht echt schick und edel aus......Was hast Du für Materialen verbaut?


----------



## Nobby (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hochwasser*

Moin Moin,

sieht super aus, saubere Arbeit


----------



## karlethecat (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hochwasser*



Zacky schrieb:


> ...das sieht echt schick und edel aus......Was hast Du für Materialen verbaut?



Jo, da schließe ich mich an ... was ist das genau?


----------



## Michael H (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hochwasser*

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen sieht richt GEIL aus ..

Bilder vom Bau bitte ...


----------



## BerndD (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hochwasser*



Zacky schrieb:


> ...das sieht echt schick und edel aus......Was hast Du für Materialen verbaut?



Hallo Zacky, das ist italienischer Travertin. Bin Natursteinversetzer. Davor liegen Schifferplatten als Einfassung! An der Quelle saß der Knabe.


----------



## Zacky (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hochwasser*

Danke für die Antwort, wie gesagt...das sieht richtig edel aus...und wenn man an der Quelle sitzt und vom Fach ist, wundert mich nix mehr...sieht echt genial aus...sehr, sehr schön...


----------



## BerndD (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hochwasser*

Schönen Dank, man tut was man am besten kann


----------



## jolantha (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hochwasser*

Bernd, 
kann man Dich ausleihen ???   ( Zum Arbeiten )


----------



## BerndD (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hochwasser*



jolantha schrieb:


> Bernd,
> kann man Dich ausleihen ???   ( Zum Arbeiten )



Was hast Du  vor Jolantha?


----------



## Moonlight (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hochwasser*

Schick schick schick ... 

Ein sehr gelungener Teichrand ...in Verbindung mit dem Umfeld und dem Inhalt der Einfassung eine Augenweide 
Gefällt mir ganz doll 

Mandy


----------



## joshua (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hochwasser*

Hi,

ich finde die Mischung zwischen verarbeiteten Steinen (geschliffener Travertin) und den Natur- bzw. Feldsteinen sehr schön. 
Was jedoch sind "Schifferplatten" (oder meintest Du Schieferplatten möglicherweise, obwohl es gibt ja auch hellen Schiefer ??) 

Gruß Joshua


----------



## BerndD (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hochwasser*



joshua schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich finde die Mischung zwischen verarbeiteten Steinen (geschliffener Travertin) und den Natur- bzw. Feldsteinen sehr schön.
> Was jedoch sind "Schifferplatten" (oder meintest Du Schieferplatten möglicherweise, obwohl es gibt ja auch hellen Schiefer ??)
> ...



Entschuldigung, ein Schreibfehler. Natürlich Schieferplatten; dieser ist aus Portugal. Der helle Farbton kommt von der Bearbeitung. Das ist ein grober Diamantschliff.


----------



## jolantha (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hochwasser*



BerndD schrieb:


> Was hast Du  vor Jolantha?



Bernd, natürlich einen schicken Teichrand bauen ( lassen ) 
Könnte bei meiner Teichgröße allerdings ein bißchen teuer werden


----------



## BerndD (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hochwasser*



jolantha schrieb:


> Bernd, natürlich einen schicken Teichrand bauen ( lassen )
> Könnte bei meiner Teichgröße allerdings ein bißchen teuer werden



Das könnte gut sein, bei mir habe ich alles aus Abfallsteinen und Reststücken selber zurecht geschnitten und verlegt, Arbeitsaufwand 2 Tage, Materialkosten 0 €


----------

